# Dyottville Tour



## bombboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Short notice, but I just saw this. Hopefully someone can go and get some good pics.







 TOUR: DYOTTVILLE GLASS WORKS EXCAVATION Feb 8th @ 1400hrs 


 [blockquote]*TOUR: DYOTTVILLE GLASS WORKS EXCAVATION
 DATE: WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 8, 2012
 TIME: 2PM* 
 Visit the ongoing excavations at the Dyottville Glass Works, being done in conjunction with the I-95/ Girard Ave. construction project. The full glass works has not been excavated but what we will see is a significant chunk. So far, the project has uncovered foundations associated with the 1774 Hewson Calico Printing Works, the 1816 Hewson Glass Works, the Thomas W. Dyott-era glass works (1830's) and the later 19th century Dyottville complex. This will be the last time to see this site as it will be covered up later in Feburary.

 We will be guided on this tour by Douglas Mooney, Senior Archaeologist, URS Corporation who will have the URS Manual with maps and images to share with us.

*The site is directly across from the former Cramp Machine & Turret Shop, at the intersection of Beach St. and Richmond St., about 5 blocks north of Penn Treaty Park. It is suggested that you park on Beach St. and walk to the site.* [/blockquote][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be great to go and see what they're doing but sadly I have a sidejob I need to be at....Hope someone takes a bunch of pics....Jim


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in, thanks for sharing Mark!  I'll PM you for the details.

 Tom


----------



## bombboy (Feb 6, 2012)

That's great Tom. All the details are listed above that I know of, but when I get home tonight, I'll see if I can dig up some more.

 Mark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is what I found  about the Dyottville site.

 Its a shame they are going to cover it over with a freaking highway,like we dont have enough of those.

 http://planphilly.com/penndot-archaeologists-uncover-historic-dyottville-glass-works


----------



## bombboy (Feb 6, 2012)

I watched the video when this was first posted, not great quality, but nice to see whats left. They cant go thru the one kiln cause the other side is on private property and not part of the expansion. Like to see whats on the other side.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2012)

It's good that they respect property lines, but I'd be hard pressed not to at least open the oven door and check it out...even though that's not where any bottles would normally be,....someone mighta chucked a couple in there.[] Cool story, but as everyone said,...a shame to lose it.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not just ask for permission to open the door?  Great story.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

I am going to venture over there today.The old neighborhood is not the same as when Dyott and the boys ran it!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Steve,

 Please do take your camera and show us the works. Wish I could go with...




From.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 8, 2012)

Me too, Surf.  I would love to see it.  Maybe they'll let you join in or help in some way, Steve.  We have some cobblestone streets here, and I always wonder what is beneath them.  I suppose permission was denied Mooney when he wanted to open that door?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> ...


 


 Yeah take a lot of pix. My puce eagle was made there in the 2nd half of the 19th century  it would be cool to get a look at whats left of the place before it becomes blacktop


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Pictures to come shortly,I neglected my dog today I am feeding him now and then I will show all of you some pictures. I still have to reduce them be patient.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Impressive,stunning,breath taking,I was in shear awe. There is so much glass lying about it is just amazing if you love the old glass like I do.Doug Mooney was very friendly and approachable.Before I forget, I spoke to the lead historian of the project Ingrid Wuebber, I showed her a lot of my Dyott collection which I also made available to anyone that hung around after the formal gathering was over.She is very approachable and said to me if you want to show up next week to visit again I was more then welcome too.This goes for anyone for after Friday next week it is all filled in.You can see the workers sitting on their heavy machinery just waiting to back fill this property as most of them have been unemployed for a great deal of time and they could care less about the glass works.I dont have time right now to get into a whole lot of detail but this I know Dyott made every imaginable color.Clear,light aqua, dark aqua ,all shades of greens,all shades of blue, violet,amber,pink yellow and yes Rick I saw puce sticking out of the ground!!Rick you would be a star if you could bring your puce eagle flask, I could meet you next week pick a day.Sorry no weekends and the place shuts down at 3:30 sharp.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for the glare I was very rushed to take these pictures.Better ones will be coming.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

These are impressive.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Onto the factory,You see the big field on the other side of this fence where the footings and foundation would project outward to if the Archaeologists had continued to dig. Out there 5 feet away is the original 1770 glass works that was the first one at this particular complex and 75 percent of the remaining Dyott and later Benners works. The property is private and the highway is not going to interfere with it. Now there is a permission to get to dig!!!The Archaeologists I spoke to said no one has really even pursued the owner of that property which houses more of the Dyott factory then this little piece exposed.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

7. There is Ingrid walking toward me.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

8.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

9.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

10. There is the door with the tunnel which leads to under the fence to the rest of the factory.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

11.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

12.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

13   Ill be back I have to run out now. This picture says it all. Here are the four glass works that operated on this site in a layered historical graph.The lowest layer the 1770s, the next layer the is early Kensington 1805 to 1825 period which Dyott also owned,the next layer is the Dyotville expansion furnaces 1830 to 1838, and the last layer is from the civil War period of Benner,s ownership


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2012)

looks a lot like Roman Baths[]

 There is a big pile of flasks behind that tunnel door...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW Steve!!! Excellent presentation!! Thank you so much for sharing with us!! [] I'm gonna go back and read thru it again now.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Impressive,stunning,breath taking,I was in shear awe. There is so much glass lying about it is just amazing if you love the old glass like I do.Doug Mooney was very friendly and approachable.Before I forget, I spoke to the lead historian of the project Ingrid Wuebber, I showed her a lot of my Dyott collection which I also made available to anyone that hung around after the formal gathering was over.She is very approachable and said to me if you want to show up next week to visit again I was more then welcome too.This goes for anyone for after Friday next week it is all filled in.You can see the workers sitting on their heavy machinery just waiting to back fill this property as most of them have been unemployed for a great deal of time and they could care less about the glass works.I dont have time right now to get into a whole lot of detail but this I know Dyott made every imaginable color.Clear,light aqua, dark aqua ,all shades of greens,all shades of blue, violet,amber,pink yellow and yes Rick I saw puce sticking out of the ground!!Rick you would be a star if you could bring your puce eagle flask, I could meet you next week pick a day.Sorry no weekends and the place shuts down at 3:30 sharp.


 

 I wish I could go,I would let people  touch it for a fee [8D][8D][8D]

 When is the last day of the tour?  Are the tours only during the week? no weekends?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 13 Â  Ill be back I have to run out now. This picture says it all. Here are the four glass works that operated on this site in a layered historical graph.The lowest layer the 1770s, the next layer the is early Kensington 1805 to 1825 period which Dyott also owned,the next layer is the Dyotville expansion furnaces 1830 to 1838, and the last layer is from the civil War period of Benner,s ownership


 

 Benner's & Smith 1850  that's where the ole eagle came from[]

 Good stuff Steve


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> looks a lot like Roman Baths[]
> 
> There is a big pile of flasks behind that tunnel door...


 


 I get first dibs on a green flask!! [] 

 Cool pics and history Steve...


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 8, 2012)

Good work, Steve!  Thanks for sharing those pics!  Please keep us updated.  Very cool post, pictures and history!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 10. There is the door with the tunnel which leads to under the fence to the rest of the factory.


 
 Hey Steve,

*Huge Thanks!* Man that tunnel is beckoning! Were you able to pear into it's maw? What treasures are slumbering still in the darkness?



> Impressive,stunning,breath taking,I was in shear awe. There is so much glass lying about it is just amazing if you love the old glass like I do.


 





 Did you get to grill Mooney & Ingrid, or were they too busy grilling you? [8D]

 I'm looking forward to the Al Roker in-depth picture, please...




From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 8, 2012)

SOMEBODY'S gotta get in that tunnel... Treasure, or at least valuable historical information, certainly awaits! Very cool post, Steve. It's such a shame the place is being buried.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is the site which is located just off of I-95 in Philadelphia in The Port Richmond section of the city Just Google map Beach and Richmond Philadelphia.Conner the other side of the door is on private property.It WILL NOT be lost to route 95 !!! as will 75 percent of all of the factory sites on the complex.Anyone living within a 100 mile radius I would strongly advise you to visit the site for the once in a lifetime opportunity.The Archaeologists are A-ok people to deal with Ingrid and Doug are both top notch.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

There is a ton of construction on all of the side streets off of Delaware ave and they are blocked due to road grading. in the picture I show the only way to enter Beach Street is to the left. If you are Traveling from North of the city and heading south on I-95 you wont encounter what I had to other then your GPS will try and make you turn left into the site off of Delaware ave but you cant and you will have to go past it 5 blocks south and then enter Beach street and head back North.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome Job Steve. Thanks.


----------



## bombboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Steve for putting up the pics and info. Glad someone got to go and check it out. The site looks awesome, I enjoy digs like this.
 Mark


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is another neat picture to look at.There is an enormous amount of ash in a layer starting with the first glass works from 1770 to the end of the Dyott era in 1840.It almost looks like a volcano occurred here!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

Red Matthews,RedGinger, Joe the crow, Charlie,Olditractor, Ratzilla,Rick Badger,Bomboy,RoadDog,Milkglass,NJbottlecollector, Chris BaltBottles,Earlyglass Kunfufighter,Divtoroty,Epackage,Wheela,surf,I know I have left some of you out all of you in the Tri state area particularly Southern New Jersey and Eastern Pa..You have got to see this before it is gone.This is our Mecca. This is the best thing glass and bottle related I have ever taken part in or witnessed first hand.I mean this sincerely.THERE IS AN ENORMOUS AMOUNT OF GLASS ON THIS SITE to be seen, all colors are represented.Dyott was a glass MADMAN.I was stepping on moils,canes,taper tops,mugs any and everything imaginable. Additionally they are finding 6000 year old projectiles and other early man artifacts 15 feet into the ground.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

17


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

18. Some serious sifting going on here.Something you wouldnt think about for these guys and all of you that dig bottles is RADON gas it is in just about all of the earth you dig.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

19. This guy was real friendly,he was digging the 5 to 6000 year old artifacts in the deeper depths of the site.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

20. The bottom of a twenty foot hole, being dug by two of the more attractive diggers!! from a male perspective of course. [8D] 
 Lots of prehistoric artifacts were being found in this hole.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

21 The ash layers again.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

22. The original southern end of the 1770 furnace.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

23. Dyott's 1830 addition.In the top of the picture you can see the railroad tracks which passed by very closely to the factory


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

24.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 8, 2012)

25.Mr Doug Mooney the head of the entire project for URS Corporation,very approachable,very cordial, very knowledgeable.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 8, 2012)

How exciting!  I would love to hang around there and ask questions and look at stuff.  I would even volunteer to do some sifting...without a mask!


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely fascinating, Steve. Thanks so much for your efforts; even from this far away I can feel the vibes this place gives off!! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2012)

What a crying shame to cover up all that.  Thanks so much, Steve, for taking us along.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2012)

Unless you cover it up it crumbles and falls apart due to the weather.  The only other option is to spend money to stabilize it and keep it up...or cover the whole thing in a large building or roof.  It does seem a shame....too bad Bill Gates is not a glass historian or bottle collector!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 9, 2012)

They were cute!

 Tom


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Amen, bless all the pigmy's in Austrailia......Gitter done Tom[][] Gitter done!!! Which one were you Tom ? I was last in line on the walk and I stayed late.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 9, 2012)

Steve,

 I was wearing a green jacket, I was standing behind the fence at one point (to hear Chris Mooney better).  I wish I knew you were going to be there it would have been nice to meet you in person.  I found an hour in my day to be there and I am glad I did!  Great presentation and info you have provided, by the way.

 Tom


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2012)

> *Anyone living within a 100 mile radius I would strongly advise you to visit the site for the once in a lifetime opportunity.* The Archaeologists are A-ok people to deal with Ingrid and Doug are both top notch.


 
 Truer words, Steve,

 I'm surprised the Joisey Boys haven't hired a party bus for a group outing...

 They'd have to check their shovels at the gate, right? [8D] I'da been too tempted to have had about six of these devices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 secreted about my person. Or playing shard hockey near the fence line.

 A-BN chevrons to you for the great presentation.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Tom, were you last in line I may have been next to you,I received a cell phone call and kind of stepped back from the crowd momentarily,right before that I had said to the guy next to me it was real nice having a Diesel Volvo truck Idling 5 feet from us spewing fumes and making a racket so we couldn't hear Don speaking []. Was that you?   [8D]......... We ABN members should have a secret Masonic like handshake so we can clandestinely locate each other in a crowd rather then yelling like some Goober, ANYBODY HERE A MEMBER OF THE ABN BOTTLE FORUM I'M STEVE/SEWELL whats your handle.......Not real polite, and you might scare off some of the older people at the site.I know we could wear tags but I dont want to look like I am a member of the starship enterprise either or a school kid going to the zoo...


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 9, 2012)

Steve,

 That was me, I remember your comment about the Volvo diesel.  I was playing it cool and trying to blend in because I wasn't part of any of the prestigious groups that were acknowledged (i.e Phila Art Museum, Phila Archeological Society, etc..).  PM me if you think you might make it back and I'll try and meet up with you.

 Tom


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I'll let you know Tom.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Only the area inside the bow and arrow shape of dotted lines has been recovered and exposed notice how much of the glass factory is still underground untouched to the right.This graph is courtesy of the handout given to us by RMS Corporation.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2012)

Again, thank you Steve for bring abundance to this topic..! I am quite close to deciding to get my butt down there, if it's not too late..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

According to Ingrid we have until next Friday.That leaves us with 8 more days Charlie.The place is absolutely amazing. It really is a once in a lifetime glass related event. If you can make it you will be rewarded with an awesome memory for the rest of your life. Conner take a day off from school and come see it if you can.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool I better jump on this.. how is Saturday? is it true no weekends?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 9, 2012)

No weekends at all...? I might go if it was on a Saturday...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

I will find out but I heard someone else ask the same question and I am fairly certain it is closed on the weekend ( unless you have accesses to heavy earth moving equipment and we could move the concrete barriers they put up at the end of each work day. JUST KIDDIN INGRID if you are checking in!!.Remember to these people it is there job, I doubt they want to be there unless they are apprentices.Charlie make it happen [>:],Conner it is time to lose the perfect attendance at school[] Sounds like a roadtrip OTTER  (scene from the movie Animal House ).Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2012)

So that's their job? to be there during business hours to show people what's going on? ..and they're shut down all weekend? OMG what a gigantic administrative crap-up! They should be fenced off during the week and get their digging and cataloging done for the weekend, have paid admission on Sat and Sun.. well if only I could moderate them.. [>:]


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Steve for your efforts and continued presentations for our sense of similar feelings to what you show and expand in us.  RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Your welcome Red,I have more pictures and some movies I have to upload to YouTube. Some of the movies I shot went black and white on me. I dont know why unless I was shivering and inadvertently touched a button on my phone during filming and added this effect to a few of the movies.The place looks ghost like,surreal, eerie in black and white.Actually now that I have looked at it again it gives the feeling of age in black and white!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a bad Idea Chuck I will run that by Ingrid.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> So that's their job? to be there during business hours to show people what's going on? ..and they're shut down all weekend? OMG what a gigantic administrative crap-up! They should be fenced off during the week and get their digging and cataloging done for the weekend, have paid admission on Sat and Sun.. well if only I could moderate them.. [>:]


 

 Yeah Chuck I could see you in oval office in the future


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes Rick, Chuck might be in a PADDED oval office sooner then we think!![8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Your welcome Red,I have more pictures and some movies I have to upload to YouTube. Some of the movies I shot went black and white on me. I dont know why unless I was shivering and inadvertently touched a button on my phone during filming and added this effect to a few of the movies.The place looks ghost like,surreal, eerie in black and white.Actually now that I have looked at it again it gives the feeling of age in black and white!!


 
 I was going to say if you were using a regular camera, you usually have to go to the menu section to switch it to b&w (at least on mine you do).  Can't wait to see the videos!!  I'm sure it is eerie.  You are back in time, at that place and I'm sure there is a lot of energy left there.  Think of all of the people that spent so much time working there, laboring under the glassmaking conditions, as well as the Indians who lived there before that.  Sounds like the sort of energy you would get visiting a place like Gettysburg.  I sure wish we could visit this site.  Try taking some voice recordings, Steve.  Many phones have a setting for that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Yes Rick, Chuck might be in a PADDED oval office sooner then we think!![8D]


 

 Yeah Steve hes lucky cuz those padded square rooms  are  harder to pace in [8D][8D]


----------



## bombboy (Feb 10, 2012)

Steve,

   Thanks again for the great pics and info. I wasn't joking in my pm, sure like to have one, as would many, I'm sure.

 Tom,

   Glad you got the chance to make it.

 Mark


----------

